# sysinstall default button



## izotov (Jan 24, 2011)

Hi,
How could I modify sysinstall to use "X Exit install" button as default instead of "Select" on the initial install dialog? (I try to create a custom release.)
As an example of the current behaviour see Figure 2-6 on the page http://www.freebsd.org/doc/handbook/using-sysinstall.html.
In the man I found:

```
int
     dialog_menu(unsigned char *title, unsigned char *prompt, int height,
	 int width, int menu_height, int cnt, void *it, unsigned char *result,
	 int *ch, int *sc);
```
And later:

```
If [I]result[/I] is non-NULL, then [I]it[/I] is actually expected to
     point 2 locations [I]past[/I] the start of the menu item list.  [I]it[/I] is then
     expected to point to an item representing the Cancel button, from which
     the [I]prompt[/I] and [I]fire[/I] actions are used to override the default behavior,
     and [I]it[/I] to the same for the OK button.
```
But with this I am completely confused what this _it_ should be set to.
Thanks!


----------



## Beastie (Jan 24, 2011)

izotov said:
			
		

> How could I modify sysinstall [...] (I try to create a custom release.)


Are you sure you want to bother with it? A few months from now, sysinstall will be in the Computer Science History Museum and I don't know how much code, if any, will the new installer borrow from it.


----------



## izotov (Jan 24, 2011)

Yes, it would be nice to fix this.


----------

